

Comparing  LibreOffice  and  Apache OpenOffice [pdf] - Garbage
http://www.nouenoff.nl/downloads/LibreOffice_AOO_CompetitiveFeatureMatrix_20150318.pdf

======
moonbug
For all their furious development, either of them still make me want to chew
my face off when doing anything that requires the slightest interop with MS
Office.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think you mean: MS Office makes you want to chew your face off when doing
anything that requires the slightest interop with any other software
(occasionally including MS Office for Mac). Which is likely to continue until
that strategy becomes unprofitable for them.

The most recent story on this topic in the UK was Microsoft threatening to
close down research labs in the UK if the government promoted open standards
for office documents. That's how much they care about preventing
interoperability.

